# Fridge that Rattles



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Okay, this is one for anyone to help with 

We have a fridge freezer, and it is a few years old. Anyway, lately, and its random times, it sounds like its taking off and has this distinct rattle.

When you listen to it, it sounds like its coming from one of the fans, either near the back in the fridge, or at the top of the freezer.

Its kind of like *knock* *knock* continuosly.

You can stop it after a while if you bang the side, but it just starts to get quieter, until it stops rattling.


Could it be overloaded? I'm going to look at reducing the stuff on the bottom shelf of the fridge, plus will eat a lot of stuff from the freezer 

Its hard to explain in text, as you can imagine 

I'll get the name of it when home tonight 


Many thanks

eddie


----------



## guy2 (Apr 30, 2009)

you will probably have to take it apart ,i know it sucks because it's a big heavy fridge but unless your an octopus that's what you going to have to do.


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

There are bushings that the compressor is mouted on.
They can wear over time.
Tightening the bolts a bit could help.


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Thanks guys, I'll have a look at it this weekend :up:


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

One thing that gets overlooked is the cooling fan for the compressor. This is normally behind a panel you'll have to remove, apparently the manufacturer doesn't think it'll ever get dirty.

I had a fridge that I regularly cleaned the condenser coils, but I never took the back cover off. It stopped working, and I took the cover off. The fan was so clogged with dirt that it could no longer run. Cleaning up all that solved the problem. Off balance crud on the fan blades could cause the sounds you are hearing.

I'd check the simple stuff first.


----------



## Guyzer (Jul 3, 2004)

We bought a new fridge in Feb and about a month ago I heard it making a strange noise. I tend to lean against it when I put my shoes on and it had crept up against the wall and when the compressor kicked it it rattled. I pulled it away from the wall and the noise is gone.


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Ah, the wall. Well, I did notice it was against the wall, as we had our kitchen refurbished, and I put it back in its new place.

We moved it forward last night, I'll keep an eye on that as well :up:


----------



## paisanol69 (Sep 7, 2005)

Guyzer said:


> We bought a new fridge in Feb and about a month ago I heard it making a strange noise. I tend to lean against it when I put my shoes on and it had crept up against the wall and when the compressor kicked it it rattled. I pulled it away from the wall and the noise is gone.


where have you been wimpy...I miss your fantastic photos, I hope all is well with you and yours...and yes, I have seen the latest ones that you've posted, but they seem to come a lot less often these days. BTW, did you ever fix that fence that was broken, last year?

this hijack is now finished, sorry for the interuption eddie5659

respectfully...


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

No problem mate


----------



## Drabdr (Nov 26, 2007)

paisanol69 said:


> this hijack is now finished, sorry for the interuption eddie5659
> 
> respectfully...


I think Eddie is used to it.... and it's HijackThis, not this hijack...


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Another thing to check is wether it's properly level as that can affect performance sometimes.


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Now, that is interesting, Cookie. We have had the kitchen refurbished, and a hard tile floor is now added. I'll check if we heard the rattle before the floor was in. 

May just need levelling with some wood, etc


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

eddie5659 said:


> Now, that is interesting, Cookie. We have had the kitchen refurbished, and a hard tile floor is now added. I'll check if we heard the rattle before the floor was in.
> 
> May just need levelling with some wood, etc


It should have levelling feet on it that can be adjusted but sometimes that's not enough.


----------



## Drabdr (Nov 26, 2007)

Cookiegal said:


> It should have levelling feet on it that can be adjusted but sometimes that's not enough.


Admin, malware fighter, Handyperson.... Is there anything you can't do??

That was a good call. If it gets too unbalanced, that compressor will start shaking. If you can get under it, look at the feet and see if they are threaded (thus, adjustable). If so, one or the other may be screwed in all the way; it may require a wrench to loosen.

Don't get confused as to the loosening/tightening direction when you are on the floor. It's easy to do.

Put a level and see if you can get it balanced by letting out/screwing in the front (it's easier). If you have to pull it out to level, just get it close, but make sure all of them are screwed out 1/2-1 inch or so. When you push it back in, it may require some fine tuning.


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Found out it happened before the tiles floor, but will check the level as soon as I track my spirit level down 

If not, how do you actually get to the fan to clear any rubbish off? Is it from the back somehow?


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

Eddie
check for this


----------



## TCapp (Aug 3, 2009)

Eddie it sounds to me as if there is ice build up in your freezer. When the fan comes on the fan edge is hitting that ice. I would suggest that you find a mate to take all your food for a half day. Unplug the fridge and get a hair dryer pointed at the back freezer wall.Do this for about 1/2 hour Expect that there will be water to mop up. This problem may also be aggravated by an accumulation of food particles in the freezer drain. THis should allow you to replug the fridge wait several hours until putting food back in. If this problem returns get a service person to check the freezer fan,, the defroster and the drain. If the machine is older than 10 years it may be time to be investing in a new fridge rather than throwing money at a machine that is past it's prime. Best of luck .


----------

